# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  مدينة المنصوره عروس الدلتا

## زوزو عادل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*لكل من يريد التعرف على مدينة المنصورة الجميلة عروس النيل*

*أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع عبارة عن صور*

*لتتعرفوا فيه على مدينة المنصورة الجميلة* 

*والان أخوانى الاحباء*
*اترككم مع صور من مدينتى الجميلة المنصورة عروس الدلتا و النيل .* 




و هذه صور لمدينة المنصورة ليلا ::







**


**


**


**


**



**


**



*نيل المنصورة ::*



**



*مبنى محافظة الدقهلية :*



**



*من الشوارع المشهورة* 



**



**


**



**


*مسجد النصر الكبير :*



**



*أحد مداخل مدينة المنصورة :* 



**



*كورنيش النيل :*



**


*ميدان أم كلثوم :*



**




*مصيف جمصة :*



**


نيل المنصورة نهارا

ومساءا

شارع المشايه مساءا

نهارا ويظهر في الصورة مباني المنصور الشاهقه

شارع الجيش من اهم شوارع المنصوره وبه جامع النصر 

والان مع صور ولا اروع للجامعه ووما به من نشاط رياضي بالقريه الاوليمبيه بالجامعه






وهذه صورة للجامعه من مكان مرتفع

----------


## زوزو عادل



----------


## زوزو عادل



----------


## sameh atiya

بجد صور ولا أورع ولا أجمل من كده
بس ليا استفسار بسيط قوى
هو الناس راحت فين :: 
أنا ملاحظ إنى أغلب الصور الناس مش موجوده 
يا ترى فعلاً الهدوء بيخيم على المنصورة زى عندنا فى سوهاج 
يعنى فى هدوء مش ضوضاء وغوغاء زى محافظات أخرى
شكراً يا زوزو عادل على الصور

----------


## حمادو

*صور جميلة جدا لمدينة المنصورة
مدينتى وفيها كل ذكرياتى الجميلة

تسلم إيديكي يا زوزو على منحى الفرصة لرؤية الصور الجميلة دي



سامح بيك عطية
ايه يا عم مالك؟
أيون المنصورة هادية بناسها وأهلها
وبعدين الشوارع مليانة ناس أهو...مش شايف الناس والعربيات اللى ماشية فى الشوارع؟ 
دا كله وبتقول أن المنصورة مكان هادى؟

*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *سامح بيك عطية
> ايه يا عم مالك؟
> أيون المنصورة هادية بناسها وأهلها
> وبعدين الشوارع مليانة ناس أهو...مش شايف الناس والعربيات اللى ماشية فى الشوارع؟ 
> دا كله وبتقول أن المنصورة مكان هادى؟
> 
> *


يا عمونا فى غير الشاطىء ده اللى فيه ناس باقى الصور بتعد اللى ماشيين ::mm:: 
يبقى فين بقى الناس  :Huh: 
على العموم انا اعرف انى المنصورة جميلة وأهل المنصورة أجمل  ::

----------


## زوزو عادل

اهلا بيك يا استاذ سامح 




> بجد صور ولا أورع ولا أجمل من كده
> بس ليا استفسار بسيط قوى
> 
> انا تحت امرك
> هو الناس راحت فين
> أنا ملاحظ إنى أغلب الصور الناس مش موجوده 
> يا ترى فعلاً الهدوء بيخيم على المنصورة زى عندنا فى سوهاج 
> يعنى فى هدوء مش ضوضاء وغوغاء زى محافظات أخرى
> شكراً يا زوزو عادل على الصور


هو متهيالى ان الصور ديت ماخوذه فى الصباح او فى المساء بحيث لا يوجد ناس
اما عن الزحمه فالمنصوره هى ام الزحمه

وانا متهيألى ان مافيش مكان مافيهوش زحمه 
بس انا مش عارفه سوهاج لانى مارحتهاش 
بس العريش هاديه وجميله 

شكرا لك انت اخى الفاضل على مشاهدة الصور
تحياتى

----------


## زوزو عادل

> *صور جميلة جدا لمدينة المنصورة*
> 
> *مدينتى وفيها كل ذكرياتى الجميلة* 
> *تسلم إيديكي يا زوزو على منحى الفرصة لرؤية الصور الجميلة دي*


 
اهلا بك استاذ حمادو 
فعلا المنصوره جميله باهلها ونسها الطيبين والجمال
واجمل شيئ فعلا الذكريات الجميله بعد خروجك منها 

سلمك الله اخى الفاضل من كل شر 
وشكرا لك انت على تشريفك للموضوع
تحياتى

----------


## red_dragon

بجد كان نفسي اشوف المنصورة من زمان 
صورة اكثر من رائعة

----------


## زوزو عادل

> بجد كان نفسي اشوف المنصورة من زمان 
> صورة اكثر من رائعة


*اهلا بيك اخى العزيز*
*الحمد لله ان بلدى المنصوره نالت على اعجابك*
*وان الصور عجبتك*

*واشكرك على المرور*

*تحيـــــــــــــــاتــــــى*

----------

